
Scientists suggest spacetime has no time dimension - intergalactic
https://phys.org/news/2011-04-scientists-spacetime-dimension.html
======
gus_massa
It's a very bad article in a bad journal. If you redefine your language you
can claim that time is not real, but they don't provide any experimental
support for they idea.

The other articles in the journal are also dubious: For example:
[https://physicsessays.org/browse-
journal-2/product/1539-3-pe...](https://physicsessays.org/browse-
journal-2/product/1539-3-peter-jakubowski-consequences-of-the-unification-in-
physics-vi-quantum-spectrum-of-matter-and-spirit.html)

> _" Consequences of the unification in physics. VI. Quantum spectrum of
> matter and spirit"_

> _One of the heaviest scientific misunderstandings basing on the erroneous
> application of the famous Einstein’s equation is the traditional
> misinterpretation of the electromagnetic spectrum of radiation. Our
> alternative quantum interpretation of this spectrum is the main topic of the
> present article._

> _Key words: Unified Physics; Electromagnetic Spectrum; Quantum Spectrum of
> Radiation; Matter-Spirit Quanta; Shield of Life._

------
fdupoo
First of all I find it bothersome how the journalist referred to the
'scientists' in the articles as 'researchers', when the basis of their thesis
is philosophical, with proofs logical and rhetorical. I am aware of the
encroaching proximity physics and philosophy. Nonetheless what is displayed
here is a set of proofs pulled from many different domains which that lock
together nicely, though they are not expressions physics nor are their
methodologies research or science. It's a well contextualized and sensible
argument, but it is a consideration of the fundamental assumptions of
physics-- of which come from a discipline other than physics. If physistiscs
philosophize, it's philosophy not physics. One's institutionally verified
field of academic study doesn't determine the nature of the academic acts one
is conducting at any particular time. Noam Chomsky is a good exampke of what I
mean.

Furthermire, the physistics would do well to admit they are philosophizing, so
as to open up the debate to those who are fimiliar with the domain and maybe
learn a thing or two.

Despite the physicists doing a good job falsifying time, they mantain in their
framework and approach various assumptions not unlike time has been for
physics.

These assumptions are beliefs so intimate and widely held that they can and
often do easily slip through logic filters unnoticed even by scientists and
other men of learning. A good example of these types of assumptions and our
intellectual blindspot right in the center of our inner vision is. Time.

What are the assumptions? It's hard to put a name to negative space, but
perhaps the assumptions I noticed in the article can be best described as
materialism and reductionism, which have both proven useful and even
necessary, though incomplete.

------
kordless
> time as a measure of the numerical order of change.

This fits well with my hypothesis entities use a blockchain based reality to
communicate with each other.

